# Boston explosion !



## sig.40 (Apr 14, 2013)

Holy shit. what happened in boston is crazy. and what do you know!! the main suspect is a saudi!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

2 explosions set off during Boston Marathon, near finishline... 2 dead & 90 seriously injured, burned and many more with dismemberments.


----------



## sig.40 (Apr 14, 2013)

i just saw on cnn.com that the 2 dead when up to 12 dead


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Terrible, and all my best wishes to those who were harmed by this violent act. Yea, lets keep on course to disarm the law abiding U.S. citizenry so when it happens in numbers we will all be defenseless.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Watching it on nat'l. news right now.

Word is two dead, possibly three, and over 50 injured.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that tighter gun-control laws would've prevented this.
We have to do something.
It's for the children!


I am now watching the ABC National News.
"Terror at the Boston Marathon" is their title, frequently repeated.
What a bunch of ghouls!
Repeated videos of the bombs going off—repeated videos of bloody and maimed victims—repeated rehashes of the meager descriptive material.
"If it bleeds, it leads!" How true, how true.

And now the President is chiming in, but saying nothing useful or meaningful.
Let no disaster be wasted.
And, of course, the first place that is carefully protected is...the White House.

So now, let's see...You can see the wheels turning: How can we spin some more gun control out of this?



(There is no suspect yet, according to ABC National News.)


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry Steve but our imperious leader has not uttered a useful statement so far in his term as president.


----------



## sig.40 (Apr 14, 2013)

i bet know Obama will talk about banning any substance at Walmart that can be used to make a bomb! idiots. this just goes to show its not about guns. any crazy psycho will do anything possible to cause harm


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow I feel sorry for those of you that see something horrible like this and the first thing you consider is what will happen to you. Myself and many others are waiting to hear from people at the marathon today. 

Lets leave the political controversy off for a bit.


----------



## sig.40 (Apr 14, 2013)

your right and the people over in Boston is the first thing i think about but, am just keeping it real and talking about reality and what really can happen next. i was just trying to say anybody can cause harm to other people (guns or no guns)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cavere said:


> ...Lets leave the political controversy off for a bit.


I, too, feel sorry for the victims and their families.
But the bombing was a political act, no matter who perpetrated it.
Further, the present administration will use the bombing for its own political purposes.
So I believe that the political comments that the bombing generates are appropriate and germane.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Cavere said:


> Wow I feel sorry for those of you that see something horrible like this and the first thing you consider is what will happen to you. Myself and many others are waiting to hear from people at the marathon today.
> 
> Lets leave the political controversy off for a bit.


The first thing I consider is the innocent people that were killed or injured. The second thing I consider is the bastards that did this. The third thing I consider is how our socialist administration will try to spin this. The fourth thing I consider is the effect it will have on my country and family. These considerations happen in pretty rapid succession and one does not replace the other.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

They really should outlaw Bombs....This is just not acceptable!


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Bombs aren't legal bro.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> Bombs aren't legal bro.


then how in the heck was this possible!!!!

I thought that is what they made laws for...to keep this stuff from happening.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Where do you live? Last time I checked I didn't think it was accepted anywhere in the world that your allowed to bomb big crowds of people. Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

oh yeah, you are that guy....I forgot.


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

boy, you can tell, your not a man (woman) of history, who the hell knows what happened in Boston. After what has come out about 9/11 and how wrong the USA was about it.... how can anyone say who is responsible. Our politicians have done nothing but lie to us as to who is responsible, but in the mean time have become ultra wealthy. (Check out Dick Cheney's bank account) So, get a grip newby and study your history!!!!! If anyone is responsible it is our government for causing all the havoc around the world and who can blame them?? Haven't we killed enough grandmothers and children with our drones to warrant blowback? Call me a terrorist for speaking my mind, but when you run into ignoramouses like youself, I have to spout a little bit. Our government has lead us around like a donkey with a carrot. How much gratification a carrot can bring is definitely the question. We have to stop and ask questions about these incidents, instead of passing them on as everyday occurances. Our government has been leading us down the wrong road. We need to be ask a lot more questions. Stop for awhile, listen, and think about what is going on and how you might interrprut it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sandibeach said:


> boy, you can tell, your not a man (woman) of history, who the hell knows what happened in Boston. After what has come out about 9/11 and how wrong the USA was about it.... how can anyone say who is responsible. Our politicians have done nothing but lie to us as to who is responsible, but in the mean time have become ultra wealthy. (Check out Dick Cheney's bank account) So, get a grip newby and study your history!!!!! If anyone is responsible it is our government for causing all the havoc around the world and who can blame them?? Haven't we killed enough grandmothers and children with our drones to warrant blowback? Call me a terrorist for speaking my mind, but when you run into ignoramouses like youself, I have to spout a little bit. Our government has lead us around like a donkey with a carrot. How much gratification a carrot can bring is definitely the question. We have to stop and ask questions about these incidents, instead of passing them on as everyday occurances. Our government has been leading us down the wrong road. We need to be ask a lot more questions. Stop for awhile, listen, and think about what is going on and how you might interrprut it.


Well, partially perhaps. Is it that we support Israel, allow woman to be equals to men, support so called democracies for our self interest? I agree to an extent, but only to an extent. Iraq in my opinion had nothing to do with 911, it was a personal pissing match between Bush I and II and Saddam. 911 was a deliberate attack by Al-Qaeda and Osama on the US. Which was brewing long before Cheney and Bush Jr. If you support that, or believe we deserved that, I believe you are in the wrong country, but here you have the freedom to speak your will or likewise seek change. I'm not too sure you would like living under Taliban rule, but I could be wrong. I'm interested to hear exactly what road you believe we should be on? Isolationism? Ron Paulism? Libertarianism? Tea Party? Anarchy? New World Order? Socialism? Communism? Utopianism? A hybrid of them all or some? I have distain for entitlement Obama, his supporters, his cabinet and the rest of the socialist politicians presently running this country into the ground, but I'll have to wait until the next election rolls around and prey that the damage done is recoverable. I do agree at present that this country's worst enemy's are those who reside within.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

momtotwo said:


> oh yeah, you are that guy....I forgot.


Ha ha. I feel your pain. Nothing is more frustrating to a sarcaser than sarcasm that is wasted on the sarcasee.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

No its just his comment didnt really mesh all that well with the seriousness.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sandibeach said:


> ...[W]hen you run into ignoramouses like youself...


Um, to whom, exactly, are you referring?
When you stoop to name-calling and _ad hominem_ attacks, you had better be pretty specific about the recipient of your scorn.

BTW: The _ad hominem_ attack-name calling, among other things-is frequently the last resort of the intellectually deficient. Are you sure that you want to go there?


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL, yeah I didnt' understand that comment either Steve. 

This thread has kind've gone no where, quick!


----------

